# Looking for a tool called....Skywiper



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

*Looking for a tool called....SkySwiper*

Does anybody know where I can purchase a tool called SkySwiper. Here's a link on youtube to see one; <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI">SkySwiper - YouTube </a><br>Ames tool store has discontinued it.<br><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI"></a>


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd try an Ames rental store, they could order it for you since it's their product-oh, they discontinued... nm, 

It looks :whistling2:interesting


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

Its a great tool for when your working alone too. In the video it shows rolling the joint up then down but I just start in the middle and roll up then wipe down. I used one for a company I use to work for and now the company I work for has me working alone. So this would be good for those stand-up 10's and 9's.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It looks like a great tool. I would like to have one. But if they quit making them, they must not have been that great. Still, I would like to try one.


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think they quit making them....Ames store quit carrying them because they weren't selling. The price was to high...$85.00 I call Ames headquarters but they wouldn't give me the venders name or number.


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

*Skywiper*



Philma Crevices said:


> I'd try an Ames rental store, they could order it for you since it's their product-oh, they discontinued... nm,
> 
> It looks :whistling2:interesting


Ames rental store put their Name on it because they sold it at their stores but they didn't make it. I'm looking to find the company that did.
Can anybody help me on this.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have noticed while looking for this tool, it is spelled slightly different than you have it spelled. One more 's' in the middle.

SkySwiper
That may or may not help in the search.
I haven't found anything except what Ames had.


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank You...Yes, that should make a big difference.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Two Coat said:


> Does anybody know where I can purchase a tool called SkySwiper. Here's a link on youtube to see one; <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI">SkySwiper - YouTube </a><br>Ames tool store has discontinued it.<br><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjkKwawDeoI"></a>


 How about asking Mike from TT as i think they were part of Ames? Just a thought as he might have some answers!!


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> How about asking Mike from TT as i think they were part of Ames? Just a thought as he might have some answers!!


How can I get a hold of Mike from TT


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I asked him a while ago they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

Well...I call my old employer and ask if if he would sell me the Skyswiper. He said Yes, that no body was using it. I pick it up Thursday for $40.00

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now you have to do a video.:yes:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the skywiper, its good, comes with a special pan. Used it like 3 or 4 times, and its know in the shed. I think its good for doing lids, and someone from the ground holding it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Are these things any good as i can buy 1 in the UK now?


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I am going to make one. Should be easy..just need some time. You think the roller needs the fit into the bevel? Looks like their roller is bigger than the bevel...hummm


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Are these things any good as i can buy 1 in the UK now?


I use mind all the time but I work commercial, mostly stand-ups. It works great on lids too.

Maybe you should wait and see if Tucker can make one? :thumbup:


----------



## Two Coat (Mar 25, 2012)

Tucker said:


> I am going to make one. Should be easy..just need some time. You think the roller needs the fit into the bevel? Looks like their roller is bigger than the bevel...hummm


It works find the way it is. I did modify the pan...I cut-off the (bracket or extension) of the pan where it suppose to be easy pick-up and pouring excess mud into bucket. This feature didn't work well. One other thing, the roller seems to slide and not roll very well after using it for a few hours. Have to clean it because of mud build-up. The roller is a polyethylene roller.

Let me know what you come up with :thumbsup:


----------

